# weed pot design



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Last weekend I took a class in turning weed pots. After turning my second (last) pot of the class the instructor told me that they weren't close to sellable because the proportions were off - kinda wish that had been mentioned after the first one... I turned a third one last night at home (the oak one in the picture), but still seem to be stuck on those proportions. 

I'd be interested to see pictures of well shaped weed pots or links to articles on their design.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

They look "sellable" to me!

Is that a bag of weed in the background? :blink:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

mdntrdr said:


> Is that a bag of weed in the background?


:laughing:

I looked into weed pots, just recently, since they have been brought up here. I saw many shapes and sizes (google image search). I don't see where yours are any less attractive than the others I saw...maybe that instructor would not buy one...but it's a personal preference thing and I bet others think they are just fine, I do. 



.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Boy I would would never tell someone their works wasn't saleable. Apparently he isn't out there selling. I will agree the forms could be better but I'll bet the ones you have will sell. The average buyer cares more about how the wood looks and will it hold flowers than the actual shape. 
I think you did a pretty good job myself. Be proud of them.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I like them, especially the lighter colored one on the right of the picture. Very interesting shape. Sounds like some instructor needs a lesson himself on giving advice to students.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

What JL says. Personally, if I saw those 3 sitting on a shelf for sale, I'd probably buy the middle one; seems to be more in proportion, but they all look great.:thumbsup:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Yea, your instructor needs to go back to instructor school. If you like the shape then chances are someone else out there will to. Just prove your instructor wrong and then go back and rub it in his face. :icon_smile:


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks folks for the nice words. While I am not currently planning to sell anything I am trying to get my work to a quality that could be sold - if it's not salable quality then it's not worthy of being given as a gift either. Since the picture contains every weed pot I've ever made/attempted I'm sure there are improvements to be made. For the record the middle one is my favorite because I turned the walls of the top pretty thin and it just feels good to the touch - delicate without being fragile. The lighter one on the right is from firewood oak, I didn't know what I was going to make when I chucked it into the lathe, I was just going to have some fun and that popped out. I put a friction finish on it and it came out much smoother than I expected from oak.

The challenge for me is that I really hadn't seen a lot of weed pots and don't really have an opinion yet as to what looks good to me. BTW, doing a Google image search with the words weed pot provides far more suggestions what to put IN the pot than the shape of the pot itself...

So if anyone's got suggestions for improvements on the shape here's your chance to influence a mind still full of mush.

Also, is more common to drill a simple hole for the inside and have a pot for dry weeds, or is it more common to drill for a glass tube and allow for live weeds?

Steve


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Steve, one of the things I read early on is look at pottery and glass work to get ideas for the form. Many of those
forms are more classical shapes. The tubes I don't know but having an option is always nice.


----------



## mike s (Dec 26, 2010)

this is a picture of a similar thing i turned a few months ago
im not sure if you would regard it as a weed pot but i thought i might aswell post a picture incase it does actually help you


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the example Mike!


----------

